# ليسب ذو خصائص معينة



## abdolkadr (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام
خبراء الليسب والاوتوكاد
هل من الممكن ان اطلب ليسب 
يقوم باستخراج الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف خارج txt او اكسل
ولكن كل الليسبات التي رأيتها تستخرج الاحداثيات xy فقط 
اريد ليسب يستخرج الاحداثيات الثلاثية x y z حتى لو كان ال z على شكل عمود كله اصفار 0
على ان يكون الترتيب على الشكل التالي رقم النقطة ثم فاصلة x ثم فاصلة y ثم فاصلة z فاصلة
اي على الشكل التالي pnum,x,y,z
اذا لم يمكن هذا الليسب موجود يمكن تعديل احد الليسبات الموجودة
واكون له من الشاكرين كثيرا وادعوا له ان شاء الله 
للظرورة شكرا


----------



## abdolkadr (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لا في رد ولا شي كأنو في انسان بحاجة لمساعدة
على كل 40 مشاهدة من دون اي رد 
كلو بدو يستفيد ولا يفيد
زكاة العلم تعليمه للاخرين
شكرا
الله المعين


----------



## abdolkadr (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لا في رد ولا شي كأنو في انسان بحاجة لمساعدة
على كل 40 مشاهدة من دون اي رد 
كلو بدو يستفيد ولا يفيد
زكاة العلم تعليمه للاخرين
شكرا
الله المعين


----------



## مصدر طاقة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لعلي وجدت ضالتك
هذا ليسب يحول البيانات من الأوتوكاد الى اكسيل على هيئة
x,y,z,code

ولم استطع رفعه على المنتدى 
اعطني بريدك وسارسله لك باذن الله
تحياتي


----------



## abdolkadr (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز مصدر طاقة هذا *****ي*

هذا *****ي على شكل صورة ارجو الارسال واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## شادي الرحمن (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*أبشر . طلبك عندي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يا أخي لاتزعل عالتأخير على كل حال سوف أرسل لك 4 ليسبات سوف تجد طلبك ضمنها ان شاء الله


----------



## abdolkadr (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الاعزاء فكل هذه الليسبات لم تنفع 
الاول لا يكتب رقم النقط
اما الليسبات الثانية فهي لا تكتب منسوب النقطة مع الايست والنورث والذي هو طلبي
شكرا لكل الجهود التي بذلت من قبل كافة الاخوة


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيبى لا تقلك بأذن الله هتاخد اللى انت بدور عليه ويارب اقدر اساعدك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*تحويل الاحداثيات من اوتوكاد الى اكسل وبالعكس*

الأخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,
الموضوع الذى تسال عنه سهل جدا وبسيط جدا اذا كنت تعرف استخدام برنامج land desktope هذا اولا وثانيا يمكن تحويل ملف الرفع المساحى الخارج من جهاز المساحة مباشرة الى ملف text او ملف اكسل بصيغة prn واذا كنت تجد صعوبة فى ذلك ارسل لى ملف الرفع المساحى عبر الملتقى ويمكننى ان شاء الله مساعدتك اكثر مما تتصور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته
أخي أرسلت لك الليسب المطلوب على اميللك الخاص
أرجو منك صالح الدعاء لي ولوالدي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abdolkadr (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> محمدالشوربجي السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته
> أخي أرسلت لك الليسب المطلوب على اميللك الخاص
> أرجو منك صالح الدعاء لي ولوالدي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخي العزيز لم يصلني شي على *****ي
ممكن ترفع الملف على الموقع من جديد
رجاء


----------



## tanakaa (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أخى الفاضل

اليك ليسب مخصوص يقوم بأخراج النقاط من الأوتوكاد ويرقم النقاط فى نفس الوقت الليسب تحفة فنيه فعلا ولكن أضبط التيكست فى الأوتوكاد كأرتفاع لصفر وتشغيله أكتب Xx والملف سوف تجدة فى الc كملف اكسل
أفتح الأكسل الأول وبعدين أفتح الملف وخليك حريص على اسم الملف لاتنساه ابدا تحياتي


----------



## tanakaa (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مرفق الليسب الخاص


----------



## tanakaa (13 ديسمبر 2008)

(defun c:xx()
(setq curlayer (getstring "\n Write The Layer Name : ") 
houselist (ssget "X" (list (cons 8 curlayer) (cons 0 "point")))
filen (getstring "\n What's the File Name ? ")
cntr1 0
)
(if (= houselist nil)
(progn
(alert (strcat "This Layer ( " curlayer " ) not get on Map"))
(quit)
)
)
(setq filen (strcat "c:\\" filen ".xls"))
(princ filen)
(princ)
(setq rr2 (open filen "w"))
(while (< cntr1 (sslength houselist))
(setq entnm1 (ssname houselist cntr1))
(SETQ PTLIST1 NIL)
(setq entgnm1 (entget entnm1))
(SETQ PTLIST1 (CDR (ASSOC 10 entgnm1)))
(command "text" PTLIST1 10 0 (1+ cntr1))
;(command "donut" "0" "5" PTLIST1 "")
(write-line (strcat (rtos (1+ cntr1)) " " (rtos (car ptlist1) 2 3) " " (rtos (cadr ptlist1) 2 3) " " (rtos (caddr ptlist1) 2 3) ) rr2) 
(setq cntr1 (1+ cntr1))
)
(close rr2)
(princ)

)


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي افاضل
أرجوا مساعدتي بشرح طريقة رفع الليسب على منتدانا الغالي

فأنا لا أعرف طريقة رفع الملفات

رجااااااااااء المساعده من الجميييييع

وشكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dodoo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك نور وبصيره


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/76561750/27e65fe0/READP.html


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طريقة عمل الليسب بعد تحميله على الاتوكاد
1-نكتب للاوتوكاد الامرreadp ثم entre
2-يطلب الاتوكاد مكن لوضع الملف فيه وليكن بارتشن c مثلاواسم الملف nنكتب له c:/ngl
3-بعد


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اسف الكيبورد علق لنكمل
3-نختار النقاط ثم entre
بعد ذلك نذهب الى البارتشن c سنجد الملف ngl نعمل فتح باستخدام الاكسل ومبروك الملف


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/76561750/27e65fe0/READP.html


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (13 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله الي هدانا الى هذا وما كنا نهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله
مشكور للأخ شادي لم قدمه الى عبد الفادر وشكرأ للمنتدى


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (13 يناير 2009)

for eng: tanakaa thank you for your lisp and heloinh onther eng thank in advance


----------



## ASHIK (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي جدا على هذا اليسب
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صلاح موسى (16 يناير 2009)

الموضوع لايحتاج الى ليسب هناك برنامج بسيط جدا استخدمه غالبا فى اخذ الاحداثيات والمناسيب للسيرفر وموجود على اغلب المواقع الهندسية وسعته صغيرة وللعلم هو يتعامل مع الdxf فقط ولكنه اكثر من رائع فى سرعته وهذا هو اسم البرنامج يمكنك البحث عنه بمجرد كتابة الاسم فانا لااهرف كيف يمكنى عمل اب لود على الموقع dxf2xyz.exe


----------



## صلاح موسى (16 يناير 2009)

هنا يمكنك ان تجد البرنامج http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54083.html


----------



## hussein75 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

أتمنى الخير للجميع


----------



## shakerun (1 مارس 2011)

*shakerun*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو اخى ارسال لسب x,y,z, الى عنوانى التالى [email protected] 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (1 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## neno33 (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم عايز اعرف عندي ليفل علي اول الخط وليفل علي اخر الخط عايز اعرف اليفل البين الفلين لك( تحياتي) اخوك محمد الرفاعي


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*لحظه صدق*

عندما اتصفح ملتقي المهندسين العرب باحثا عما اريده اشعر بالسعاده ليس انني وجدت ما اريه فحسب ولكن علي كل هذا الحب من جميع الاعضاء لابداء مساعدتهم لمن يريد اي معلومه فلا املك الا ان اتوجه بالشكر لاداره هذا الملتقي الرائع وايضا لجميع الاعضاء المساهمين ولو باقل اليسير وجزيت خير ان شاء الله​​​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

احمد حسني الاسيوطي قال:


> عندما اتصفح ملتقي المهندسين العرب باحثا عما اريده اشعر بالسعاده ليس انني وجدت ما اريه فحسب ولكن علي كل هذا الحب من جميع الاعضاء لابداء مساعدتهم لمن يريد اي معلومه فلا املك الا ان اتوجه بالشكر لاداره هذا الملتقي الرائع وايضا لجميع الاعضاء المساهمين ولو باقل اليسير وجزيت خير ان شاء الله


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اهلا بك اخي بيننا و جزيت خيرا على انطباعك الحسن 
ننتظر مشاركاتك بالملتقى


----------



## كبل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*ليسب readpointsيعمل txtخارج الاوتوكاد*

ليسب readpoints ليسب readpointsيعمل txtخارج الاوتوكاد


----------

